# HELP~Puppy thowing up after one does of Panacur...please read~



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

I am so frustrated and worried.

13 week old Bello pup was perscribed Panacur today by the vet covering my usual vet. He was prescribed this because starting Monday late night he had soft stools, which as of tuesday evening and this morning turned loose, no blood, not a lot of content, with some straining.

When I asked the vet why a dewormer....the answer was it could help with the stool issue. This did not make sense to me based on the recent stool sample my vet just did, and the fact that he likely ate part of a paper towel on Monday morning. I don't know as he was crated on the way to work, when I opened the door he must have pulled in towels that blew close to his crate.

I've spoke with the emergency vet on call. Now I can't reach her. Does it make sense that he might still have nausia from the panacur?

I'm waiting for her call back.

Julie


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

It looks like vomiting is the most common side effect of Pancur Panacur Side Effects | DailyPuppy.com


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Poor guy. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

I really hope that is all this is....i'm so frustrated with the covering vet. I asked the vet tech if taking this would be OK as Bello had just had the chewable heartworm med on the 15th. The covering Vet said "Oh, how old is he?" Then it was "sure. fine". No one was in the office, and no one shared possible side effects. His records at the vet do say that he could possibly have eating something that might either lead to stomach upset or, worse a blockage. He threw up right after I had given it to him with his dinner. per the ON CALL vet (different) gave him a small amount of rice/burger around 8. He played, and had been sleeping for about an hour and then threw up again. Called her back. She still felt that it could be related to the dewormer at dinner. If he doesn't want to eat in the AM, or throws up breakfast, her advice is to bring him in the the vet.

I should have trusted my gut, not given this dewormer based on my concerns and questions not being answered well. Bello had an upset stomach prior to (soft/loose stools). he was not throwing up.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Poor Bello. How about a little pumpkin with breakfast? It always seemed to help Bentley with tummy issues.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not use Panacur on a dog under six months. It is too much for them IMO. I use Strongid for young dogs. I would give him some pepto and hamburger and rice and steer clear of panacur until he is older. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I use panacur all of the time. It is a broad spectrum dewormer and kills giardia as well. Depending on who reads the stool sample as well as how it is, whipworms can easily be missed. Panacur, fixes this.... I have never heard of age being an issue. More likely everything you are experiencing is due to the soft stools in the first place, and not what you were prescribed in the second place.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

So here is the update. I should have trusted my gut instinct and held off on the panacur that the covering vet prescribed. Pup is clean, littermates are clean, last stool sample a week ago. Clean. The dosage was a little too high, and when a covering vet and the vet I took Bello to this morning asked why, and the breeder - no one understood why this decision. I'm not second guessing a professional, I'm frustrated I second guessed myself which led to a sick puppy. Bello did throw up a second time last night. So this morning - Off the the breeders vet as they opened earlier and xray showed no blockage. He's not thrown up the barrium administered either. We know that is not 100% either...Also, he didn't have a UTI, but a different kind of infection, so the antibiotic was changed.....Right now he's looking so much better, eating, and is one pooped pup.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

You poor thing! I can't believe what you and Bello have been through! Hopefully that's it for you both and you'll have a nice long, happy and uneventful life together!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

It's been involved but I know that it could be much worse. He's so much better today, tired of being poked and prodded, I'd imagine.

I'm just looking forward to him feeling himself, focusing on training the little tyke because he is too smart and too sweet not to be challenged and loving life, this little fur ball! It helps A LOT to get support from everyone!

Julie


----------

